# Thinking changing from VHI's Plan B to Quinn or Hibernian? Cornmarket and Brokers



## burger

Thinking of changing from VHI's Plan B (recent bill of €3300 for 2 adults and 2 students) to Quinn or HibernianAviva. 

The Quinn Family Care package lookss pretty similar to Plan B from what I can see and the website is quoting me €1980, which is a good whack cheaper!

Does anyone have any good/bad experience with Quinn or Hibernian or any advice? I'd like to save the money but health insurance is something that I want to get right!

I have read whats been posted here already but would love any extra info that anyone might have!

Thanks!


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

In case you haven't seen it, you can look at the Health Insurance Authority's comparison of all Plan B type products here. 

Something to be aware of with FamilyCare is that it includes an excess for a stay in a private hospital. It's €50 in smaller private hospitals and €125 in larger private hospitals. It's per claim, not per night.

The out-patient benefit on FamilyCare is quite good, you get 50% back on GPs, physio, etc whereas with Plan B your out-patient cover is minimal and that's subject to a €125 excess per person.

Hibernian may also be worth a punt in your case as their student age is currently up to 23. Of course, you can switch to them at any stage, you don't have to join this year to get that student rate.

Something else to bear in mind is that all health insurers have a range of company-targetted schemes that they don't openly market. For example, Quinn's CompanyCare is fairly similar to FamilyCare and Vhi's Company Plan is similar (but not identical) to Plan B. Before making any switch, ask all insurers for a quote on their Plan B-equivalent company schemes. Under Open Enrolment, they cannot refuse to enrol you just because it's a company scheme. You don't even have to be a member of a group scheme.

One final consideration is that you don't have to have all the family on the same product even if you're all with the same insurer. You could have the students on X product, you on Y product and your wife on Z product. It might be a bit more confusing to work out at first, but it may save you a few more quid in the long run.

I'm sorry I don't have anything to address your specific question (about experiences), but hopefully this is food for thought.


----------



## bacchus

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Is Quinn's FamilyCare directly competing against VHI PlanB Option?

Looking at the brochure, it seems to me to be the case, though somebody mentioned to me that Quinn was a much lower cover?


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



bacchus said:


> Is Quinn's FamilyCare directly competing against VHI PlanB Option?
> 
> Looking at the brochure, it seems to me to be the case, though somebody mentioned to me that Quinn was a much lower cover?


 
Most of what I said in my previous post about Plan B, would also apply to B Options. The main differences between B and B Options are:

1) Options gives full cover for particular types of heart surgeries in the Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private (Plan B gives 90% cover, FamilyCare gives full cover) and

2) Options overseas cover is €100,000. Plan B gives €65,000, FamilyCare gives €100,000

The out-patient cover is also better on Options compared to Plan B, but there is still an excess to reach.

Finally - the link to the HIA website in my last post is out of date, so use this link to look at the current comparisons - [broken link removed]. 

FYI - When I used Quinn's comparison tool (http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/products_and_services/switching.htm) and told it I'm on Plan B Options, it recommends Essential Plus. From my days in BUPA, I can tell you they were very similar back then, and from looking at it now, it still appears to be the case.


----------



## delgirl

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

We're also looking at changing from VHI - Plan C Option for 2 adults and 1 child is €3,176 per year, as we really just can't afford it at the moment.

The information you've provided Novaflare77 is really helpful and will help us make a decision on which way to go.

Having had car insurance with Quinn in the past, I'm a bit wary of them as I found them unfriendly, unhelpful and wouldn't use them again for car insurance, so we'll probably look at Hibernian Aviva.

We've had great service from the VHI over the past 11 years, but they're just so expensive that we're not able to continue with them.

We're also asking ourselves where we would be without health insurance altogether?

I know two people who had to have non-emergency surgery and were treated in the Matter Private and St Vincent's Private after they had been on the waiting list for 3 months.

If you're brought into A & E in an ambulance, they won't transfer you to a private hospital so you've no option but to stay in the public one.


----------



## bacchus

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Thanks NovaFalre77.

Looks like Quinn Essential Plus competes directly with VHI Plan B Option but is almost 18% cheaper (e.g €62 versus €75 pm).

FamilyCare is pretty much the same price as Essential Plus. Its carries excess for hospital cover and better day-care cover, e.g. no excess.

VHI renewal letter i got states that they have dropped their charge by €140 per child, but if i check against last renewal quote, it is only €80..The overall premium for family is up compare to last year.

VHI is simply getting too expensive, so i am changing...


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



delgirl said:


> We're also looking at changing from VHI - Plan C Option for 2 adults and 1 child is €3,176 per year, as we really just can't afford it at the moment.
> 
> The information you've provided Novaflare77 is really helpful and will help us make a decision on which way to go.
> 
> Having had car insurance with Quinn in the past, I'm a bit wary of them as I found them unfriendly, unhelpful and wouldn't use them again for car insurance, so we'll probably look at Hibernian Aviva.
> 
> We've had great service from the VHI over the past 11 years, but they're just so expensive that we're not able to continue with them.
> 
> We're also asking ourselves where we would be without health insurance altogether?
> 
> I know two people who had to have non-emergency surgery and were treated in the Matter Private and St Vincent's Private after they had been on the waiting list for 3 months.
> 
> If you're brought into A & E in an ambulance, they won't transfer you to a private hospital so you've no option but to stay in the public one.


 
The main hospital benefit of Plan C (and C Options) is that it covers you for a private room in a private hospital. However, this private room isn't guaranteed and you're still treated in the same way as those in a semi private room. It might be worth your while looking at cover for semi private room instead of a private room. 2 adults and 1 child on B Options is €2,000, which would be a massive saving compared to what you have now. You'd have even more savings with other plans/insurers (pretend that this is where I link to the HIA again ).

One thing to check is that your local private hospital(s) have semi private rooms. Most do, but some of the newer ones, such as Whitfield Clinic in Waterford have private rooms only. If you're on Plan B, or similar, you would pay some of the bill yourself. 

Also, about your comment about being transferred to a private hospital form A & E, most private hospitals only deal with elective (planned) admissions, so even if the public hospital would transfer you, it's probable that the private hospital would say no.


----------



## delgirl

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Hi NovaFlare,  thanks for the info, it was very helpful!


----------



## gearoid

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

For those wishing to choose health insurance I would recommend that everyone uses the product comparison tool provided by the health insurance authority on www.hia.ie.

Also, anyone can buy corporate plans, and not just members of a scheme. This might not be apparent if you call your health insurer directly. In fact they may point you away from cheaper, better value corporate plans.


----------



## petermac

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

I got a shock to see my *VHI* for two adults and two students plus (vhi gold for two of us) came to €4200! which will rise to 4500 when the 8% goes on. Thats nearly 400 a month... or one car insurance per month!. They are nice people and I would have loved to stay with them as I have been there for years but with retirement coming up, I can no longer pay that. I got similar insurance from a competitor for half the price, which is still 200 per month. Next move will be to drop it altogether. Private health insurance costs are getting out of hand.


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Just on the comparison topic, can anyone tell me the actual difference in cover between the Quinn Personal Care and Family Care plans.

I ask because I opted for the Family Care some time ago, I think it came in about 2 years ago, and I did not look closely at the differences.

But, would it be true to say that they are virtual identical, except for Maternity benefits, which are better with the Family Care plan.

However, these are not of any use to me and Mrs. P, as we have already done our bit, and we are in our mid-50's now, empty nester's now for quite a few years, so no danger there!!

On the Quinn experience, I have found them to be very efficient, friendly and straight-forward, from direct unfortunate experience last year, and continuing as we speak.

There is also the other benefits, which include free World-wide travel insurance, and reduced cost of house insurance, if you go with Quinn for Motor, Home and Health policies.

Not to be sniffed at.

On the downside, there is an interest charge for paying monthly, rather than upfront for the year.

Also, they don't now operate a so-called group discount for occupations, but  think that was pretty negligible anyway, as almost everyone qualified, thereby giving a false impression that you were getting a discount, when in fact there was no real benefit there.


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Quinn compare familycare & personalcare in one brochure - http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/pdf/fpcbroch.pdf.

From looking through it, Familycare gives better access to high-tech hospitals (the Mater Private, Blackrock Clinic and Beacon Hospital). 

Personalcare will fully cover certain types of heart surgeries in the Beacon and Mater Private, but that's the extent of it.

Familycare will fully cover the same surgeries in the Mater, Blackrock & Beacon. It will also give you full cover for any day-case treatment in those three facilities, subject to the €200 excess. And you will also get partial cover in those three hospitals for any other overnight stay. I think you would be liable for around €300 per day, plus the €200 excess per claim, with Quinn picking up the rest of the bill. 

Another option for you might be Quinn's companycare, which I'm on myself. As far as I can tell, it gives the same cover as familycare but it's about €150 cheaper per person, based on the 2010 prices. You should be able to change cover just by ringing them, so you should ask them at the same time if you're losing any cover. And even though it's called companycare, anyone can join regardless of who they are (or are not) employed by. Quinn have more information on their website here - http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/for_employers/company_care.htm.


----------



## NHG

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Thank you so much, just off the phone from Quinn - changed from Family Care to Company Care with no changes to cover and now due a refund of €328.00 (2 adults & 1 child) - got the same refund for my parents.

Thank you again.


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



NHG said:


> Thank you so much..


 
Assuming this post aimed at me, you're more than welcome. That's a considerable saving!


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Thanks NovaFlare77 

Most welcome information in your post.

I will ring them tomorrow and check what the difference, if any, is.

The Ccare link you posted is kinda hidden, you have to dig around to find it, but the benefits certainly seem to be identical 

Also mentions Ccare (no excess) which would cost less than my current family care with excess, but can't find any further mention of this plan 

Are you insured through your company?

I just ask because of info on [broken link removed]


----------



## Johnweber

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Be careful about the excess as there seems to be a €200 excess for each and every day case procedure in a hi tech hospital.


----------



## dishwasher

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

In relation to the HIA website - I think that Quinn charges more than this if you pay monthly.  Does anyone know if this is right or not - and if it is a fair comparison?


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



irishpancake said:


> Thanks NovaFlare77
> 
> Most welcome information in your post.
> 
> I will ring them tomorrow and check what the difference, if any, is.
> 
> The Ccare link you posted is kinda hidden, you have to dig around to find it, but the benefits certainly seem to be identical
> 
> Also mentions Ccare (no excess) which would cost less than my current family care with excess, but can't find any further mention of this plan
> 
> Are you insured through your company?
> 
> I just ask because of info on [broken link removed]


 
a) You too are more than welcome. I'll send you the link to my wish list on Amazon, feel free to purchase something for me with your savings  (I'm joking of course!!)

b) It is hidden, but this is something common to all three insurers (that naturally doesn't make it right though). I used to work for BUPA so I know the layout of the website better than most would. (Just to be clear though, my working for bupa has no impact on which health cover I pick. I'd been with Hibernian for the last 2.5 years before switching to CoCare and I'd switch to VHI in the morning if I thought it was the best value for me) 

c) CCare (no excess) is exactly the same of CC with excess, except for the excesses. All the other benefits are identical so that's probably why it's not listed seperately.

d) I'm insured on my own, not through any company. Under open enrolment lgislation, anyone can join any plan, regardless of who the target market may be. Obviously, just make sure the product gives you the kind of cover you want. And as you can see a few posts up, NHG was able to switch with no hassles.


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Johnweber said:


> Be careful about the excess as there seems to be a €200 excess for each and every day case procedure in a hi tech hospital.


 
There is a €200 excess for daycases in hi-tech hospitals, but that excess also applies to Familycare so someone moving from FamCare to CoCare doesn't lose out in that respect.




dishwasher said:


> In relation to the HIA website - I think that Quinn charges more than this if you pay monthly. Does anyone know if this is right or not - and if it is a fair comparison?


 
If you pay by installment, be it weekly, monthly, quarterly half yearly, etc, Quinn apply a 3% credit charge. Basically, add 3% to your bill to get the overall figure and then divide it by your frequency of payment to get your installment.

The HIA website doesn't mention this, but it used to on the old style comparisons.


----------



## Johnweber

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

I think a €200 excess is excessive for a day case procedure in a hi - tech hospital as the chances of requiring a day case procedure are quite high as that is one of the biggest claims that an insurer has to pay out on. Personally if I needed a day case procedure, it would be to a hi-tech that I would go. Perhaps it is a false saving ?


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Thanks again NF77 

Just looking at the *HSI site regarding Open Enrollment:*




> Open Enrolment and Lifetime Cover
> 
> Under Open Enrolment private health insurers must accept all applicants for insurance cover, regardless of their risk status, age or sex, subject to prescribed waiting periods.
> 
> Lifetime Cover protects you by guaranteeing all consumers the right to renew their policies, irrespective of factors such as age, risk status or claims history. Once you have health insurance, an insurer cannot stop cover or refuse to renew your insurance, except in very limited circumstances.



This raises a number of questions in my mind:


Is this the same as saying anyone can join any plan?

Must the Insurer accept you for any plan they offer? 

Can they target plans exclusively to one sector, which is not available to the customer in general?



Don't get me wrong, just trying to cover all the bases here 

BTW, I think I could stretch to this gem from Amazon 

However, the postage could just be the deal-breaker!!!

Regards

IP

EDIT: I think I just found the answers I was looking for above, on National Consumer Agency Web-site



> *What are the different types of health insurance company?*
> 
> Basically there are two types in Ireland:
> 
> "Open membership insurers" - VHI, Quinn Healthcare (which took over Bupa Ireland in 2006) and Vivas Health. These companies must provide insurance to any member of the public who requests it, provided that they are under 65 or were insured within the previous 13 weeks.
> 
> "Restricted membership insurers" provide cover to you and your dependants if you are a member of a particular group - normally a vocational group or an employee of a specific organisation. Examples would be members of the Garda Siochana, and ESB employees.



So, it looks as if Quinn Healthcare have to quote you for whatever plans they offer, as they are a so-called "Open membership insurer".

Let's just see, I will keep the Board informed, although there are at least two posters who have availed of this.

IP


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Johnweber said:


> I think a €200 excess is excessive for a day case procedure in a hi - tech hospital as the chances of requiring a day case procedure are quite high as that is one of the biggest claims that an insurer has to pay out on. Personally if I needed a day case procedure, it would be to a hi-tech that I would go. Perhaps it is a false saving ?



Have you actually read Novaflare's reply?

It was not about the general point that some people find excesses to be excessive for one aspect of a particular plan 

It really was about a comparison of two available health plans, and the similarities/differences therein.

There are trade-offs in all reasonably-priced plans, unless you opt for the very top one's.


----------



## Marymack

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

A quick point about company or corporate plans, they all have excesses that you have to pay to go into hospital, which you normally wouldnt mind paying if your employer was paying your health insurance premium on your behalf, but when you are paying for it yourself, its a bit rich to have to pay for treament also.

Family designed plans (unless you are with Quinn) dont have these in patient charges at all.

I feel like an expert in the subject as my own renewal was february and my VHI had gotten so expensive, I just couldnt continue it.

The Health Insurance Authority website is helpful but they have very litrle info about rhe newer plans, which I have now found out work out cheaper and cover more.

For those of us who arent very internet savy, Cornmarket in Dublin City do a free service over the phone where they look at the different plans with VHI, Hibernian and Quinn insurance and they saved me 280eu and now I have full cover in Blackrock and The Hermatige which VHI had stopped covering on my plan.


----------



## in_bad_debt

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

if u want to get it right my only advice is hibernian...man, stay away from quinn...my personal opinion...


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Marymack said:


> A quick point about company or corporate plans, they all have excesses that you have to pay to go into hospital, which you normally wouldnt mind paying if your employer was paying your health insurance premium on your behalf, but when you are paying for it yourself, its a bit rich to have to pay for treament also.
> 
> Family designed plans (unless you are with Quinn) dont have these in patient charges at all.
> 
> I feel like an expert in the subject as my own renewal was february and my VHI had gotten so expensive, I just couldnt continue it.
> 
> The Health Insurance Authority website is helpful but they have very litrle info about rhe newer plans, which I have now found out work out cheaper and cover more.
> 
> For those of us who arent very internet savy, Cornmarket in Dublin City do a free service over the phone where they look at the different plans with VHI, Hibernian and Quinn insurance and they saved me 280eu and now I have full cover in Blackrock and The Hermatige which VHI had stopped covering on my plan.


 
Hi Mary

Welcome to the forums. I notice that you've mentioned Cornmarket in your posts to date. Forgive me for being a cyncial ol' grouch, but can you confirm that you have no connection to Cornmarket, other than being a customer of theirs?

Not all the company/corporate/group tailored plans have hospital excesses. Quinn allow their customers to "buy out" the excesses on some of their plans and some of Aviva's tailored plans (Nurses, Teachers, Smart) don't include hospital excesses. In the case of Quinn however, it may or may not be more cost effective to buy the excess out, but the option is there at least.

Can you tell us what plan you switched from and to as well? €280 is a great saving in this day and age!


----------



## Johnweber

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Marymack said:


> The Health Insurance Authority website is helpful but they have very litrle info about rhe newer plans, which I have now found out work out cheaper and cover more


 
Which plans have little info ?


----------



## Johnweber

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Marymack said:


> and now I have full cover in Blackrock and The Hermatige which VHI had stopped covering on my plan.


 
which plan are you talking about ?


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



in_bad_debt said:


> if u want to get it right my only advice is hibernian...man, stay away from quinn...my personal opinion...



Any particular reason for this opinion?

If you want to give advice, you should provide the reason behind this, with examples, if available.

If you can't do this, this is just your unsupported opinion.


----------



## Marymack

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

With VHI I was on the Family Plan, I think its their newest plans and I found it hard to find info on this plan for the Health Insurance Authority, but that may well have beeny fault as Im not an internet wizz! 

I am not associated with Cornmarket other than them saving me money although I should be getting a cut from them
as I had my parner and parents ring them also!


----------



## Marymack

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Also I am now on the Level 2 plan for teachers.


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Marymack said:


> Also I am now on the Level 2 plan for teachers.


 
VHI must heard you left and they're now trying to win you back  - [broken link removed]




> *Vhi release Teachers Plan and Nurses Plan 01.03.2010*
> 
> Two new  plans will be released by Vhi on 1 March 2010. These plans will be  offered from 1 March to 31 March 2010 only.
> The Teachers Plan and Nurses Plan (€772.22 each for an adult) both  give cover for a private room in a private hospital. There is a €4,000  maternity accommodation grant. There are some maternity out-patient  day-to-day benefits; however these plans do not have general day-to-day  benefits such as cover for GPs. The out-patient excess is €125 per  person. These plans differ from each other only in that the Teachers  Plan gives cover for voice coaching and the Nurses Plan gives cover for  chiropodists/podiatrists.


----------



## Johnweber

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Ha Ha, good one.


----------



## Marymack

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

My plan works out cheaper,my maternity care is much better and I get my son free this year when VHI wanted to charge me 280eu for him, but that looks like a good plan. Il be shopping around again next year, if it gets anymore expensive I maybto have seriously reconsider having it at all.


----------



## bullworth

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Marymack said:


> For those of us who arent very internet savy, Cornmarket in Dublin City do a free service over the phone where they look at the different plans with VHI, Hibernian and Quinn insurance and they saved me 280eu and now I have full cover in Blackrock and The Hermatige which VHI had stopped covering on my plan.



I'd be surprised if Cornmarket give anything away for free. They charge commission on anything they sell you dont' they ? And it would be in their own interests to sell you a product they gain commission from instead of one from which they don't. Did they sell you a product they got commission from ? I heard Cornmarket was quite expensive in terms of charges over the last few years. I'd prefer to go for an execution only broker myself.


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

I just got my renewal for VHI family plan level 1, does anyone know a similar package with another insurer?


----------



## Marymack

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

There is no broker fee with any broker for health insurance because everyone has to pay equal for health insurance, its the way its regulated
but there are broker fees for car insurance. 

Funny that I actually rang today to query something and they told
me about a new plan that came out this week that works out cheaper so I await the info on that!

Mags I wouldnt want to give you advise in case I was wrong! But if you have a family moving from VHI should save you upwards of 300eu, and depending on own plan, you
may get more cover for dental and gp and a&e visits. You can use the health insurance authoritys website or if you already have business with Cornmarket, ring them and see what they would advise.


----------



## Marymack

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Sandrat - I used to be on family plan with VHI - be wary - they dont cover The Hermatige anymore at all and they have seriously reduced the cover for gp and dental andp there are excesses on that plan now to claim, none of which I was
made aware of until I did a health insurance
review. Scary stuff!


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Marymack said:


> There is no broker fee with any broker for health insurance because everyone has to pay equal for health insurance, its the way its regulated .


 
The community rating laws don't affect broker fees. 

Aviva Health pay a commission to brokers for health insurance business, and there's at least one on-line broker who charges the customer a fee instead of the insurer (with an arrangement that Aviva pays the fee as commission if the customer chooses Aviva).

If these arrangements were against any laws, I'm certain the Health Insurance Authority would have brough some type of legal action at this stage.


----------



## Marymack

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

I didnt set up my health insurance
online, I set it up after careful
consideration, over the phone. The price I was quoted from Aviva directly is the exact price I am now paying after being set up by a broker.

I cant say that all brokers dont charge, and I didnt say that, but I have been very thorough and asked these questions myself, once you make sure ur not paying
any more and its the right plan for you and your family, then you wont be caught out!


----------



## bullworth

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Marymack said:


> There is no broker fee with any broker for health insurance because everyone has to pay equal for health insurance, its the way its regulated
> but there are broker fees for car insurance.





Marymack said:


> I didnt set up my health insurance
> online, I set it up after careful
> consideration, over the phone. The price I was quoted from Aviva directly is the exact price I am now paying after being set up by a broker.



Cornmarket still get a commission when referring people to Aviva therefore they would have a vested interest in selling you an Aviva policy.


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: Health Insurance: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Hi Mags,

Can you clarify which plan you are quoting here?

I can find no reference to a "Nurses" Everyday Level 2 Plan on the Aviva health site. There is a "Nurses Plan" brochure available, shown under Tailored Plans.

Is it the normal Level 2 Everyday Plan, as shown here, or another plan with additional bells and whistles for Nurses? 

Does it cost more or less than the normal Level 2 Everyday Plan?

Can one get a quote for this plan on-line, directly from Aviva, or does one need to go via a broker?

Is it available to any member of the public seeking Health Insurance, as it should be, or are Aviva attempting to obscure the availability of this Plan, or indeed the Teachers Plan quoted by the other Cornmarket enthusiast Marymack?

Just looking for some clarification here, as this is definitely a mine-field when trying to do comparisons between plans.


----------



## Johnweber

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

That plan is available via any broker who has agency with aviva.


----------



## NovaFlare77

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Under open enrolment, anyone can join any plan - health insurers can't refuse cover to anyone. (They can recommend a different plan for you, especially if the one you want to join doesn't offer cover you may have explicitly stated you want.)

To join the Everyday Nurses Plan, it's just a call to Aviva. The product comparison tool on the HIA website gives some information about the cover, but Aviva will probably be able to send a full brochure.


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



MagsRegan said:


> I did some checking myself to be honest. it is only Level 2 Everyday online and directly wiwth Aviva and for an adult it costs E890. but I went with the Nurses option which is E5 more but gives extra benefits like orthoptic soles and podiatrist visits. handy for me as I am on my feet all day so well worth it. As far as i know the Nurses version is available by going through Cornmarket as they deal with union members (I mentioned previously that I had my car insurance and AVCs - also under the Nurses scheme and have done for years)
> 
> Irish Pancake give Cornmarket a ring, as loyal as I was to VHI, their services have been good to me over the years and I have to say they made things very very easy to understand.



Mags, I will not, under any circumstances, call Cornmarket to do anything for me. 

These people, Cornmarket, have been well and truely exposed for their mis-selling of AVC's and their misleading advice to Nurses, Teachers, etc. regarding NSP's (Notional Service Purchase) versus AVC's.

There was a Primetime exposé relating specifically to this situation, back in November 2008, [broken link removed].

I would urge you, and anyone else who purchased AVC's from these people to take a look at it, as it is devastating public service broadcasting at it's best.

The Cornmarket MD Michael O'Brien was tied up in knots by Mark Little. 

Eddie Hobbs said Cornmarket were selling stuff (AVC's) which were like Alice in Wonderland.

Brendan Burgess, of this parish, also turns up, and criticises Cornmarket for their mis-selling of AVC's and misleading advice regarding NSP's. 

The investigation shows the sweet-heart exclusive deals with Teachers and Nurses Unions. (Sponsorships and donations to the Unions for Senate campaigns, etc.)


NSP's (notional service purchase) are shown to be superior in every way to AVC's promoted by Unions and sold by Cornmarket. 

An actuary interviewed showed that NSP are not as expensive as AVC's promoted by Cornmarket and pushed by the Unions.

You should look at the programme, linked above, and then decide for yourself what the advice given by Cornmarket may have cost you in terms of Pension benefits, as opposed to the risk-free NSP option. the Cornmarket advisor?/salesman actually said NSP's are "risky", when in fact they are completely risk-free.


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Sorry Mags, but I feel it's important for people who come to AAM for advice, should be fully informed.

You can't expect to come on here and be allowed to give so-called advice regarding peoples hard-earned cash which simply is not in acordance with the facts. 

That kind of advice we can do without. 

Are you qualified to give such advice? If not, then it is simply your opinion.

Your uncritical and benign view/marketing/advice regarding Cornmarket is an instance which has to be challenged in view of the known facts, which I have linked in my previous post.

This is particularly so as the Prime Time Investigation in question actually raises a lot of questions regarding their AVC product, which you mentioned you have.

I know I would be checking up on that ASAP.

Thanks, IP


----------



## EMG

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

The HIA website is a great idea.  However it can be a little confusing when you enter it... The HIA office now advise that you dont enter any plan details if you are trying to compare your existing plan, simply leave everything blank then go select the plan you are on.. the quickest way to find it is if you have the price per adult.  Remember when you click on this this is only the price per adult so if you have a spouse the price would be X2 and children are additional... you can only compare 3 at a time... Click on Show all and this will allow you score down through them. Hope this Helps  Emma Gollogly


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Thank you Emma

This makes the comparison function much, much easier!!! 

You are indeed a Star.

Regards

IP


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Just an update regarding the availability of so-called "company" or "corporate" plans from most health insurers.

*This article* from today's Indo. takes the lid off to some extent.



> Chief executive Liam Sloyan advises: "There is a wide range of plans on the market varying significantly in price. Most people can save a lot of money without significantly reducing their cover.
> 
> "*All insurers have plans that are branded as 'corporate' or 'company' plans.  These often provide similar benefits at lower prices, but all individuals as well as companies are entitled to buy them so big savings can be made there. A difficulty is that these plans are normally sold directly to companies and so they can be difficult to find on insurers' websites.
> 
> "The HIA has a product-comparison facility on its website (www.hia.ie ) that compares all of the plans in the market.*
> 
> "People who don't have access to the internet can contact the Health Insurance Authority at 01 4060080 and we'll help."



But don't forget where the real good advice came from, kudos to NovaFlare77.

In my opinion, which is just an opinion, ppl. should follow NF77's advice, and that offered in the Indo article.

Brokers should be avoided for Health Insurance, IMHO, particularly those with a demonstrably bad rep like Cornmarket.


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Emma, you don't need to be a Broker to use the HIA web-site. 

Can a broker offer something which is not included on the HIA site?

The HIA have undertaken to help people use the site, see this Indo article



> Chief executive Liam Sloyan advises:..............................
> 
> People who don't have access to the internet can contact the Health Insurance Authority at 01 4060080 and we'll help.


I think you demonstrated how best to use this in the thread yourself, which was helpful advise.

Are you a Broker?


----------



## Notrich

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*

Can you do a direct switch between VHI to Quinn, and still be covered, like when i first started with VHI I wasn't covered for the first 6 months, is there a period where you are not covered when you switch


----------



## scuby

*Re: VHI/Quinn/Hibernian?*



Notrich said:


> Can you do a direct switch between VHI to Quinn, and still be covered, like when i first started with VHI I wasn't covered for the first 6 months, is there a period where you are not covered when you switch




when you join an insurance comp for the first time, you have to go through the 6 month period, after that you can transfer between companies, without having to go through the 6 month period again. once the cover was not broken between moving companies.

However if you were on a basic plan, with one company and move to another company to a higher plan to get better cover you may have additional periods to wait for the higher level of cover to kick in. But you will still have the same level of cover as you had previously ....

Thats to stop people moving to a higher plan after they find out they have to go to Mater private/blackrock etc for a big op


----------



## Johnweber

Page 15 - http://www.avivahealth.ie/vivas-files/docs/level_2_hospital_brochure.pdf

http://www.vhi.ie/info/lifestages/info.jsp

http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/html/waiting.htm


----------



## Notrich

Thanks for those links


----------

